# My mom found my sex toy in a bag



## wertyguy (Sep 12, 2013)

Today I'm really upset and mad. After approaching 10 girls today. I went home and somehow I like to masturbate using my sex toy and I found out that my bag has been moved, and the pad lock is gone. What makes me even more mad when there was my old cap with sperm stains on it is on the top of that bag, means she had open it! I know it was her because she was the last time cleaning and moving stuffs. At the moment I'm living to my parents, and always have issue with privacy. My mom dumped my old shoes that I was still using it was too late when I found out, she dumped some papers that was important and at the time I kinda let it go. But today I'm just so mad and I feel I have enough. It makes me want to move out again! I don't like to confront her about this because its gonna be awkward. I don't know how she able to remove the padlock. But damn I feel its getting too much! Please help, I feel I'm about to blow up and I don't like any sort of argument about this with my mom. I'm trying to control my anger.


----------

